# 2003 Nissan Xterra wiring diagram



## illmatic.45acp (Apr 21, 2005)

Can someone please help me out with a stereo wiring diagram for a 2003 nissan xterra.


----------



## mjducky (May 24, 2007)

I need help with this too. Only mine is the 2004 Xterra...


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

y do u ask foese please tell me u havent cut the stock harness off.. but when i get home i'll look it up 4 ya


----------



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

The Install Doctor - The Do-It-Yourself Car Stereo Installation Resource


----------

